# Is this skink pregnant?



## Saz (Oct 15, 2009)

I just noticed that this girl, who was paired up for no more than a few days with a male around 10 weeks ago, has gotten very fat. My husband cleans and feeds the skinks so I don't get a good look at them very often.

Her diet hasn't changed at all. Obviously I'm hoping she's preggers, but never having had a pregnant skink before I thought I'd ask the experts!

The male paid no attention to her when I put her in, but I left her in with him anyway. 

He has definitely gotten more confidence though, I swapped over females this afternoon and he absolutely went for the new female. She was dragging him round the enclosure with him attached to her tail :s Why does it have to be so violent LOL!

Any opinions from those that breed skinkies? I need to buy an ultrasound machine hehe!


----------



## Saz (Oct 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 15, 2009)

could be, you should weigh it and see how much she is growing, they should continually increase. one of mine is currently putting on about 20 grams a week. but i also had one last year get massive but came to nothing.


----------



## Chris.j (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd say yes, if not she is a pig. .


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

Definitely Saz,i love bluey babies,good luck.


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh I really hope so!! The bubs would be het for albino.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

What else can you surprise us with Saz ,it just keeps getting better.
Congrats,you can put my name down


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep,

Looks like your on a winner there Sarah. A bit early for Bluies but it may be the season as we are expecting some white bluies soon also. 

Congrats Sarah,

Nick


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, she's gravid alright. Well done! 
It has been an early season for Blueys. One of mine has already given birth (7th Oct) but unfortunately one or both of the parents got to the young before I realised. I found one of the young (dead) and a small number of yolks...


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

Yay, thanks guys! That was a nice little surprise when I checked them all today! Now I just have to hope he knocks up some of the other ladies too. Will put you down Brettix


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

Forgot to ask, she is now going into shed. Is it normal for skinks to shed prior to giving birth, the same as egg laying species?

So sorry you lost your before you got to them Gabe. Do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to make it harder for the female to chomp them before I find them? Her substrate is newspaper, would that be easy enough for them to hide under?

Thanks


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww, I LOVE blueys!! I hope she's up the duff so we can see photos soon.


----------



## melgalea (Oct 16, 2009)

Saz said:


> Forgot to ask, she is now going into shed. Is it normal for skinks to shed prior to giving birth, the same as egg laying species?
> 
> So sorry you lost your before you got to them Gabe. Do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to make it harder for the female to chomp them before I find them? Her substrate is newspaper, would that be easy enough for them to hide under?
> 
> Thanks




Hey Sarah, 
congrats, she looks gravid to me. keep her food intake up. we use to breed blue tongues a few years back, they were in a massive enclosure with a shingleback and a bearded dragon. and each year when the babies were born, none were ever attacked or killed. we took them out as soon as we noticed. but the adults never even bothered with them. so dont stress too much. just keep the female on her own and everything should be fine. blueys sure are breeding early these days, ours always use to lay around xmas. 
take care
mel


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont most reptiles have a pre lay shed?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 16, 2009)

dont blue tongues give birth to live young?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> dont blue tongues give birth to live young?




sure do

im not expecting any of mine to pop till december january. but i think the early heat we had in south east queensland deffinitely got them started early


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking good Saz!

Fingers crossed all goes well for her.

Keep me posted.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 16, 2009)

Skinks are renowned for looking gravid and producing nothing, they are also very good eaters and become obese easily.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Skinks are renowned for looking gravid and producing nothing, they are also very good eaters and become obese easily.


sounds like my hubby ...he has been looking gravid for years ....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL! Yes, that's what I was a little concerned about. Skinks certainly are good doers.

In comparison though my other six girls have an indentical diet and although they are nicely covered, they are no where near as porky as she is. Her body is very solid, not squishy.

Does anyone have an ultrasound ??? LOL!

Its been a bit hard breeding them as I have to swap the girls around so they all have a go with him. All but one of the females I have are 'proven breeders', but as I didn't breed them myself and therefore can't guarantee they are female, I keep them all separate so that if any of them produce babies I know with certainty that the albino is the father. 

It would be horrific if I kept them all together and one of the females turned out to be a male. As the hets can't be distinguished visually it would be a nightmare situation, you wouldn't know if they were hets until you bred them.

Ah well, fingers crossed. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Oct 16, 2009)

she's Gravid. No questions. Got a pic of dad?


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

Here he is chasing a different female!


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2009)

and a face pic


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol I was reading the newspaper!!! What a beautiful daddy he is!!!! Will make some very smexy bubs!! 
Congrats!! And keep us all posted inc piccies lots and lots of piccies
Lol as anyone on here realised that piccies are like finding gold on here!!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## miss2 (Oct 17, 2009)

ohhh put me down for a bub please


----------



## bredli-sli (Oct 17, 2009)

how much are albino blueys?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 17, 2009)

He is beautiful Saz.I' be proud.


----------



## Dotora (Oct 17, 2009)

I love the daddy 

Good luck with your new baby's. Have fun cleaning up all the post birth mess :shock:


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 29, 2009)

don't think that you can 100% tell from the pictures..... the additional signs I believe on top of increased size are as follows;

1.Increased basking especially in the morning.
2.Increased appetite.
3.Laboured breathing.

Thats what I notice in mine anyway....

Thanks


----------

